# problem mit Branchgroup.detach



## Maf (26. Feb 2008)

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" 
javax.media.j3d.CapabilityNotSetException: Group: no capability to detach BranchGroup

so diesen fehler hab ich hier...

was muss ich denn dem für einen befehl gebn damit das klappt?

        scene.setCapability(BranchGroup.ALLOW_CHILDREN_EXTEND);
             scene.setCapability(BranchGroup.ALLOW_CHILDREN_WRITE);
diese hab ich schon...scene ist die BranchGroup...wie muss ich das jetz machen?

oder müsst ihr noch mehr wisssen?


----------



## Marco13 (26. Feb 2008)

http://java.sun.com/products/java-m...javax/media/j3d/BranchGroup.html#ALLOW_DETACH vielleicht :!:  :?:


----------



## Maf (26. Feb 2008)

jooo
dasab ich auch wohl  noch selbst gefunden...
aber das funkt nich
            scene.setCapability(BranchGroup.ALLOW_DETACH);
...


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Feb 2008)

Du musst das Capability Bit bei der BranchGroup setzen, die du detachen willst.


----------



## Maf (26. Feb 2008)

erklär das mal ein wenigdeutlicher...sonst raff ich das nich


----------



## Marco13 (26. Feb 2008)

BranchGroup scene = new BranchGroup();
BranchGroup toDetach = new BranchGroup();
toDetach.setCapa... (<- da bits setzen)
scene.add(toDetach);
toDetach.detach(); // sollte dann gehen.

Und stell deine Fragen in Zukunft besser.


----------

